# This How I see It???



## Gaming Your Wife (Jun 16, 2011)

I find this interesting when a male comes to TAM and complains about lack of sex from his wife.He gets alot of advice about.Be a better husband,Do more house work,Be more Romanic,Need to just Cuddle more.Try and be a good listener,Do a 180, She is going thur something.Maybe she just doesn't want to.She's a Mother.
Now if its a Female who's not getten it.He's a Cheater,He looks a Porn,He Masterbates,Check his phone records,He can't get it up.Caught him Jerking off,
Just seems to me.What we have here is HD,LD Males, Females,and we all come here for help and understanding of our problems in our relationships.I look for more help from LD Females because I am HD Male trying to understand my wife.
Just seems that there is a pattern to it all


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Uh... I've not seen anyone suggest men do more housework, cuddle more, or anything like that... then again I don't read every thread on TAM nor do I see people suggesting constantly that a husband is cheating or something similar due to lack of sex. But again... I don't read every thread on TAM.... so I suppose I see a different pattern. 

How do you initiate? Does your wife have medical issues perhaps? How much stress is in your lives? Now I'm not LD mind you but I do know that ones environment effects ones mood and health... both physical and mental.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

People generally give advice based on what has worked in the past. What works on women is different than what works on men. And the issues that lead to dis-interest are likewise different for men and women. 

Oh, and it's very rare for a man to get advice to do more housework to get sex. Women aren't attracted to butlers, and that's said all the time here. Men are advised not to appear lazy. That's different.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

You see different advice because what works for men does NOT work for women. Doing more housework or making dinner is not what turns my husband on. Hopping in the shower with him unexpectedly, climbing on his lap and straddling him while he's watching tv or dragging him by the hand to bed and initiating sex - now those are all techniques that work!

If I'm not responding or seeming to be interested in sex, those techniques probably wouldn't work for me but taking me out for an evening of watching the starts with a bottle of wine and some music would kick start things. Or offering to give me a massage with oil after a rough day... or coming in to the kitchen to help out with the dishes and just spend time together.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

Only help for a LD spouse is divorce papers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Gaming Your Wife said:


> I find this interesting when a male comes to TAM and complains about lack of sex from his wife.He gets alot of advice about.Be a better husband,Do more house work,Be more Romanic,Need to just Cuddle more.Try and be a good listener,Do a 180, She is going thur something.Maybe she just doesn't want to.She's a Mother.
> Now if its a Female who's not getten it.He's a Cheater,He looks a Porn,He Masterbates,Check his phone records,He can't get it up.Caught him Jerking off,
> Just seems to me.What we have here is HD,LD Males, Females,and we all come here for help and understanding of our problems in our relationships.I look for more help from LD Females because I am HD Male trying to understand my wife.
> Just seems that there is a pattern to it all


That's not what I see on here. A lot of people offer great advice that doesn't say what you said. 

You seem upset.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I dunno I guess I would be reluctant to take advice from someone who "games their wife"


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

=/

What's wrong with "gaming" your wife? But then again, for me the definition of "gaming" may be different. For me the game is just the "game of love" which involves the romance, the flirting, the cute jabs, the teases, the lot lol

I'm more concerned why one who professes to game his wife (which in my definition means he continues to keep the flame and passion alive in his marriage), struggles with getting sex from his wife.


----------

